# can UK debt affect me in the US?



## runningwolfe (May 6, 2010)

I moved to the US less than 3 years ago and approximately 1 year ago started using my UK credit cards to survive when things got bad financially. I have up to now had excellent credit. I was unable to make repayments when they became unmanageable, which was about 4 months ago.

What is the situation in the US regarding UK debt? Can they affect my US credit history? Can they come in and take my car or my personal belongings from my home? 

I am worried sick about this and losing sleep.

I need help!

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on the bank who underwrote the cards the answer is yes.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

runningwolfe said:


> I moved to the US less than 3 years ago and approximately 1 year ago started using my UK credit cards to survive when things got bad financially. I have up to now had excellent credit. I was unable to make repayments when they became unmanageable, which was about 4 months ago.
> 
> What is the situation in the US regarding UK debt? Can they affect my US credit history? Can they come in and take my car or my personal belongings from my home?
> 
> ...


No the debt is civil .... but the company could report you for fraud 
as you were US bases but using UK card ... lots of ifs ...

you may have a warrant waiting for you in the UK ..


----------

